

Fatality rates for occupants of cars, pickups, and SUVs - nearestneighbor
http://www.iihs.org/research/fatality_facts_2008/occupants.html

======
nearestneighbor
My original submission linked to
[http://www.iihs.org/research/fatality_facts_2008/occupants.h...](http://www.iihs.org/research/fatality_facts_2008/occupants.html#sec4)
which is where "Driver deaths per million registered passenger vehicles 1-3
years old, 2008" are to be found. Someone changed the link and the title.

------
nearestneighbor
It used to be that SUVs were more dangerous overall because of roll-overs, but
not anymore, apparently.

By the way, I'll be in the market for a new vehicle soon. If anyone knows
where I can find the same stats, broken down by make and model, it would be
very useful to me.

~~~
nearestneighbor
> If anyone knows where I can find the same stats, broken down by make and
> model, it would be very useful to me.

Never mind. Found it.

------
aphyr
I'd be curious to see whether there's a strong effect in multivehicle
collisions from the _other_ vehicle's model.

